# Friday, first day of Spring..



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

..and they are calling for 1-3 of snow here in NW NJ  . This seems to be a yearly tradition here. Winter just doesn't want to give up.

Whimsey


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ours never even started 

Almost ready to go out and do some tilling. My neighbor has already mowed his lawn once.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

My count down began... about the middle of February. 

I swore that I would not take the "landscaping rake" out and start knocking down the snow mounds in the front yard and at the gutter, but my neighbor started and that got me hooked to get these mounds knocked down as quick as possible. They are at about the half way point. 

So nice to see the grass and even get a slight scent of it. 

(SPRING 2015 March 20th 6:46 PM) AND COUNTING IT DOWN...


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> So nice to see the grass and even get a slight scent of it.
> 
> (SPRING 2015 March 20th 6:46 PM) AND COUNTING IT DOWN...


My grass is crab grass, it doesn't have any scent until you cut it. I can't wait for my dandelions to bloom, a sure sign that spring is truly here . 

Whimsey


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

it was 65 here in southern new jersey today and i took the liberty to till the smaller of our two gardens. The ground was pretty soft and I used my old craftsman 4hp roto spader from the 1970's For the big garden I will break out the Honda FRC 800.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Scott's Turf Builder Fertilizer With HALTZ 



whimsey said:


> My grass is crab grass, it doesn't have any scent until you cut it. I can't wait for my dandelions to bloom, a sure sign that spring is truly here .
> 
> Whimsey


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> Scott's Turf Builder Fertilizer With HALTZ


 That stuff just makes the grass grow faster 

One of the reasons why I ditched the mulching blades for the lawnmower , it just fed that rotten grass and made it grow faster


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

lowes has 20% off Scotts products when you buy two bags of fertilizer


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

CarlB said:


> it was 65 here in southern new jersey today and i took the liberty to till the smaller of our two gardens. The ground was pretty soft and I used my old craftsman 4hp roto spader from the 1970's For the big garden I will break out the Honda FRC 800.


NJ is not big but it's still in the low 30's in NW NJ . 

Whimsey


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Now they upped the snow amount to 3-5 inches here on the first day of Spring. I guess I'll get at least one more use out of my snow blower this season.

Whimsey


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

We got pummeled in Nova Scotia today. 30 plus inches, took out 4 shear pins and spit a track off my Honda. My own stupidity, very easy fix. Happy spring!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

happy Friday eve and we are another day closer to spring


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If I tried to till now all I'd have is mud 
Another week or so and maybe


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

1894 said:


> That stuff just makes the grass grow faster
> 
> One of the reasons why I ditched the mulching blades for the lawnmower , it just fed that rotten grass and made it grow faster


 the only thing that grows in my yard is Charlie, crabby and dandy.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

tinter said:


> We got pummeled in Nova Scotia today. 30 plus inches, took out 4 shear pins and spit a track off my Honda. My own stupidity, very easy fix. Happy spring!


 better you than us.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

CarlB said:


> lowes has 20% off Scotts products when you buy two bags of fertilizer


I used to buy the Scott's 5 step program, but come late fall I'd always have a couple of bags leftover in the garage that I never got around to putting down. I use Trugreen service these days. 6 steps. no fuss, no mess and it always get applied when it should. The cost vs doing it myself is well worth it IMO.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco-diablo said:


> I used to buy the Scott's 5 step program, but come late fall I'd always have a couple of bags leftover in the garage that I never got around to putting down. I use Trugreen service these days. 6 steps. no fuss, no mess and it always get applied when it should. The cost vs doing it myself is well worth it IMO.



We only have a little better than 3/4 of an acre and I usually only do a early spring application with Halts and weed control a summer application with weed control and just a straight fertilizer in the Fall. Truegreen wanted over 800 dollars a year for their six step program. 

I am retired and I would rather do it myself, Its not very hard when towing the spreader behind a tractor.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The Old Farmer's Almanac says:

"The March equinox happens at the same moment across the world but is converted to local time. In 2015, it falls on March 20 at 6:45 P.M. EDT, 5:45 P.M. CDT, 4:45 P.M. MDT, and 3:45 P.M. PDT, for example."

I'll try to take a picture out my front window at 6:45 tomorrow.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

whimsey said:


> ..and they are calling for 1-3 of snow here in NW NJ  . This seems to be a yearly tradition here. Winter just doesn't want to give up.
> 
> Whimsey


We're supposed to be getting 3"-5" here in S.C. Pa. tomorrow. I dunno.... The birds are trying to build nests. Flower bulbs are breaking through...


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

and 50 degrees saturday
don't mind 6" snow this time of year when it all melts away tomorow


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Almost first day of spring and those guys out east ordered more snow for tomorrow. Waz up wit dat


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like we could possibly get a few inches...Possibly up to 8" if I can believe this forcast.
Dang globa..... Er, climate change.'


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the count down begins, only about 14 hours and spring will arrive. lets hope mother nature is using the same calender


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Usually when you fix up your snow blower, like I did, it keeps snow away for several months . . .


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 20, 2014)

11:45 AM and it's snowing on the mountain. NWS puts us in the 4-6" range. I did enjoy seeing a small section of my lawn this past week!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

In my entire life, in upstate NY, Spring has never arrived by the Spring Equinox..not even close..Nature pays no attention to the calendar! 

On the so-called "official" first day of winter on December 21, winter has already been here for two months..

And on the so-called "official" first day of Spring on March 21, spring is still weeks away..

35F (2C) and snowing outside of my office window at this moment.
We dont even have any crocus up yet..

Scot


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sure don't look like spring here!!!!


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh well, this will be hopefully my last time to use the snow blower this season. I could probably shovel but what the heck, let the machine do most of the work. I'll order my impeller kit from Clarence and be ready for next year to really tackle the wet stuff . 

Whimsey


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

tpenfield said:


> Usually when you fix up your snow blower, like I did, it keeps snow away for several months . . .


That's what's known as cheap insurance. 
It falls under the category of why it always rains after you wash your truck.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dang an other 20cms (8") tomorrow with high winds!!!! Will it ever end???


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Dang an other 20cms (8") tomorrow with high winds!!!! Will it ever end???


I just cleared about 3" of snow using the "push it into a pile method" then running the snow blower through the ~13+/-" pile. It was quick and easy. Hopefully the next time I start the snow blower is to change the oil for the season and then do the maintenance and put her away till next season . 

Whimsey


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

4:45 pm mountain time. It's officially spring. Here's the view out my back door. Kind of a grey, muddy day.


----------

